# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Μετατροπή FM ενισχυτή 2Ν4427 σε 2Ν3553

## amiga

Έχω φτιάξει ένα pll που τα 2 τελικά στάδια είναι παρόμοια με του cdm και ενός που είχε δημοσιευτεί εδώ παλιότερα.
Θέλω να το κάνω να δουλεύει με 1W και όχι με 0,5W.
Σκεπτικά λοιπόν να βάλω το 2Ν3553 αντί του 2Ν4427, και να τροφοδοτήσω το τελευταίο στάδιο με 28V αντί 12. επειδή στην βάση του τρανζίστορ υπάρχει διαιρέτης τάσης τι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να βάλω για να δουλεύει με 28V;
Εκτός αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια άλλη λύση για να ανεβώ κατά 500mW.

----------


## electron

Eχω την εντυπωση ότι και με τον υπαρχον διαιρέτη τάσης θα πάρεις την ισχυς που θέλεις,αλλα και πάλι μπορεις να κάνεις κάτι πρακτικό για να φερεις την πόλωση του 3553 εκει που θέλεις.Δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσεις κάποια από τις σταθερές αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη με ένα αντιστοιχης τιμής τρίμερ και να φέρεις το τρανζίστορ στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο ισχυος.

----------


## amiga

Ρωτάω γιατί ξέρω ότι ή τάση στη ΄βαση δέν πρέπει να ξεπεράει κάπια volt. και αφού θα βάλω 28 αντι 12...

----------


## electron

Συμφωνα με το datasheet η θεωρητική μέγιστη τάση συλλέκτη - βάσης φτάνει τα 65volt επομένως δεν νομίζω να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## radiodj105

Πάντως εγώ δεν θα σου πρότεινα να ανέβεις στα 28 V με αυτό το τρανζίστορ. Καλύτερα να το δούλευες στα 18 V μάξιμουμ (και πολύ παρακινδυνευμένα μάλιστα). Να σου προτείνω κάτι που είπε και ο Electron? Από τον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ προς τη γη, βάλε σε σειρά μια αντίσταση 47 Ohm και ένα τρίμερ/ποτ/ρο με τιμή 150 Ohm. 'Ετσι θα μπορείς από το τρίμερ να ρυθμίζεις εσύ ο ίδιος την ισχύ που θα βγάζει. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ αυτό και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι παίζει. Μάλιστα για να είσαι βέβαιος ότι ΔΕΝ θα σου πετάξει "σπασίματα" εκτός μπάντας, αν βάλεις ποτ/ρο και όχι τρίμερ, φρόντισε να μεταφέρεις την "πληροφορία" του ποτ/ρου με (τε)θωρακισμένο καλώδιο. Μην γελάσεις αλλά όταν άλλαξα αυτό το καλώδιο σε RG59 (από ένα τύπου "πορτατίφ" που χρησιμοποιούσα), γλύτωσα από πολλές αρμονικές εντός και εκτός μπάντας.

----------


## electron

Πάντως αυτό το τρανζίστορ το δουλευα κάποτε σε vco με 25βολτ τροφοδοσία και δουλευε μια χαρά.

----------


## amiga

Τελικά και με το 2Ν3866 πάει στο 1W με την προυπόθεση :?:  :?:  :?: το τρανζίστορ να είναι της Motorola!!! το πέτυχα κατα τύχη! με της ST πάει στα 400~500mW.
τώρα δουλεύει ρολόι.
τα Χριστούγεννα που θα πάω στο πατρικό μου που έχω τα κυκλώματα (και γενικά που εκέι δουλεύω με πλακέτες) θα τα κάνω κανα post!

Ας κάνουμε και λίγο διαφήμιση…

- Συχνότητα 85-120 ΜΗZ BROADBAND
- 60mW – 1W out ρυθμιζόμενα με ποτενσιόμετρο.
- Προέμφαση 50ms on/off
- Μόλις τροφοδοτείς κλειδώνει και μετά από 10 sec αρχίζει να ανεβάζει ισχύ ομαλά. 100mW /sec έως ότου φτάσει την επιλεγόμενη.
- Όταν ξεκλειδώσει το pll σταματάει να δουλεύει ο buffer (συνεπώς και όλα τα επόμενα στάδια) και μόλις κλειδώσει εκπέμπει ξανά.
- VU/μετρητής διαμόρφωσης
- Όταν επιστρεφόμενα είναι πάνω από 200mW ανάβει το κίτρινο και διακόπτετε η εκπομπή.
- φίλτρο low pass -65db
- μετά τα Χριστούγεννα … έκδοση LCD!!!

Καλούτσικο δεν είναι;

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε amiga εχεις το σχεδιο απο αυτο το pll???????????????????????

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλούτσικο δεν είναι;



Εμένα πάντως δεν μου άρεσε   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation:  

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:  

*πλάκα κάνω .............  είναι φοβερό     * .

----------


## amiga

Τα Χριστούγεννα φίλε FMTRIKALA ...
τώρα το έχω μόνο στο κεφάλι μου

----------

Το συγκεκριμενο παντως δειχνει να ειναι μια καλη βελτιωση του CDM, αν και το RF ειναι ιδιο οπως δειχνει, οποτε και τα αποτελεσματα του... 
Σιγουρα ομως κατασκευαστηκα ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενο... 
Τωρα για 1.2W το 2Ν4427 παει μια χαρα (στα 15V ανεξαρτητως μαρκας  :Wink:  ). Αλλωστε το 2Ν3866 ειναι σχεδον ιδιο μονο που ειναι στα 28...  Το 3553 για να δωσει 4W θελει να οδηγηθει με τουλαχιστον 500mW, ενω αν μπει στην θεση ενος 4427 θα δωσει τα ιδια +/- 200mW, αλλα δουλευει πολυ πιο "χαλαρα"  :Exclamation:

----------


## amiga

Από πού βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι μιάζει με του cdm δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω…
Αυτό έχει μοκροκοντρολέρ … ο cdm έχει TTL.
Ο ένας κάνει προέμφαση με τρίμερ ο άλλος με ολοκληρωμένο
Το ένα έχει προστασίες … το άλλο όχι

Το μόνο κομμάτι που μοιάζει αρκετά με του CDM είναι το τελικό στάδιο και ο buffer
Όλα τα άλλα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά…

Όσο για το 2Ν4427 και 3866 αν δεν είναι Motorola δεν πάνε πάνω από 0.5W (έκανα πολλές δοκιμές)
Και έχω το 3866 απλά γιατί το θέλω στα 28V

----------


## _ab

οντως.......φαινεται *ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ*  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Και με πολλες δυνατοτητες..........

----------


## moutoulos

... και ποιός το πουλάει αυτό ??.

----------


## amiga

Κανείς δεν το πουλάει
Το έφτιαξα εγώ...για μένα!

----------


## _ab

ε τοτε εισαι   :Very Happy:  *καλλιτεχνης!!!!!!!!*

----------

> Από πού βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι μιάζει με του cdm δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω…
> Αυτό έχει μοκροκοντρολέρ … ο cdm έχει TTL.
> Ο ένας κάνει προέμφαση με τρίμερ ο άλλος με ολοκληρωμένο
> Το ένα έχει προστασίες … το άλλο όχι
> 
> Το μόνο κομμάτι που μοιάζει αρκετά με του CDM είναι το τελικό στάδιο και ο buffer
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά…
> 
> Όσο για το 2Ν4427 και 3866 αν δεν είναι Motorola δεν πάνε πάνω από 0.5W (έκανα πολλές δοκιμές)
> Και έχω το 3866 απλά γιατί το θέλω στα 28V



Γεια σου φιλε amiga... 
Για να μην παρεξηγουμαστε (και να μην αρπαζεσαι δηλαδη) ειπα πολυ συγκεκριμενα... *"αν και το RF ειναι ιδιο οπως δειχνει, οποτε και τα αποτελεσματα του... "* 
Το οτι κατι εχει ή οχι μικροελεγκτη δεν θα αλλαξει καθολου την αποδοση του RF μερους... Βεβαια το 74HC4059 ειναι μικροελεγκτης (και οχι TTL Logic Programmable Divider - N Counter)!!!  :Question:   :Question:  
Οσο για το απο που βγαινει αυτο το συμπερασμα ειναι προφανες απο την φωτογραφια οτι το RF μερος αποτελειται απο 3 σταδια με BF199 (αντε το πολυ BF244, 245 που ειναι κατ'ουσιαν το ιδιο), BFR96, 2N4427, ενω το φιλτρο εξοδου ειναι "φτυστο" αντιγραφο... 
Οποτε σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχεις απορριψη αρμονικων -65dbc  οπως ειπες... μαλλον κατι λιγοτερο απο -50dbc μπορεις να ελπιζεις... με αυτο! Αλλα αυτο εν'τελει δεν εχει και τοση σημασια αν ο τελικος ενισχυτης σου εχει σωστο φιλτρο στην εξοδο του... οποτε παει καλα... Τωρα για Spurious... δεν ξερω... αφου εξαρτωνται απο τον βρογχο του PLL και το φιλτρο του Charge pump... στην εξοδο του συγκριτη φασεως... 
Τωρα δηλαδη αν το δουμε καλυτερα... εχουμε ενα 4046 PLL IC (οπως στο CDM), ενα διαιρετη σταθερης διαιρεσεως για τον κρυσταλλο 4060? (οπως στο CDM), ενα διαιρετη σταθερου Ν υψηλης συχνοτητας - Prescaler 8 pin DS8629? (οπως στο CDM), ενα ταλαντωτη BFxxx οπως στο CDM, ενα BFR96 driver (οπως στο CDM), και ενα 2Ν στην εξοδο με δυο πηνεια LPF για προσαρμογη ακριβως οπως στο CDM... Δεν εχουμε τεσσερα 74HC162 programmable N counters αλλα ενα 74HC4059 Programmable N Counter αντ'αυτων, σαν "μικροελεγκτη" ισως??? 
Η αλλαγη της εισοδου στο κυκλωμα ακουστικων συχνοτητων με ενεργη προεμφαση (και μαλιστα σταθερου χρονου, και οχι τυχαιας επιλογης με τριμμερ) σιγουρα βελτιωνει την αποδοση στην διαμορφωση του συγκεκριμενου πομπου... 
Ειπα επισης οτι *"δειχνει να ειναι μια καλη βελτιωση του CDM"* και το εννοω... 
Η εννοια της λεξης "Βελτιωση" σημαινει οτι κατι γινεται ΣΑΦΩΣ καλυτερο απο κατι αλλο που προυπηρχε... με μεταβολη μερους ή σχεδον του συνολου της προυπαρχουσας κατασκευης - σχεδιου  :Exclamation:   Και η βελτιωση ειναι εξ'ορισμου ΚΑΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ   :Wink:  Αλλοιως δεν ειναι "βελτιωση"...   :Exclamation:  
Για τα 2Ν4427/2Ν3866 μαλλον δεν εχεις πετυχει καλη προσαρμογη στα κυκλωματα σου ακομα... αφου ειναι δεδομενα για κατι περισσοτερο απο 1W! Στην πραγματικοτητα μαλιστα εχεις 1W στα 13.8V και 1.2W @ 15V... Βεβαια δοκιμασε και χωρις πολωση εκπομπου αφου με αυτην περιοριζεις αρκετα την ισχυ εξοδου του  :Wink:  

Αυτα γιατι πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε και τυφλοι  :Exclamation:

----------


## amiga

Κατ αρχήν δεν αρπάζομαι!
Και κατά δεύτερον πέτυχες μόνο το 4046 , το BFR90 και το 2Ν4427…

και κάτι άσχετο.. ο cdm δεν βάζει το 4060

Και pause! 
Δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε να τσακωθώ ούτε να παινέψω το pll ! έτσι και αλλιώς δεν το πουλάω οπότε δεν έχω λόγω διαφήμισης!

----------

> Κατ αρχήν δεν αρπάζομαι!
> Και κατά δεύτερον πέτυχες μόνο το 4046 , το BFR90 και το 2Ν4427…
> 
> και κάτι άσχετο.. ο cdm δεν βάζει το 4060
> 
> Και pause! 
> Δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε να τσακωθώ ούτε να παινέψω το pll ! έτσι και αλλιώς δεν το πουλάω οπότε δεν έχω λόγω διαφήμισης!



Ενταξει... και σιγουρα δεν εχει 4059 που παιρνει εισοδο στο No 1 πιν του, απο το τρανζιστορ μετα το ECL level prescaler (που ειναι αντιστοιχο ισως με το 8629??? βλεπεις υπαρχουν και αντιστοιχα που γραφουν κατι αλλο απο πανω αλλα κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια στα ιδια ποδια...) και εχει εξοδο στο πιν 23... προς το 4046... Σιγουρα μικροελεγκτης θα ειναι... αυτο που εχει ολα τα Dip switch στα ποδαρακια... που ακριβως αντιστοιχουν στο 4059... 
4060 δεν βαζει ο CDM... οντως... Εγω απλα λεω τι εχεις βαλει εσυ... αφου εχεις ταλαντωση κρυσταλλου χωρις τρανζιστορ και απλο διαιρετη μετα... οπως κανει το εν λογω...  
Τελος παντων... Ειπα οτι ειναι βελτιωση... Λεω επισης οτι κατασκευαστικα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερα φτιαγμενο απο το CDM... 
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΥΦΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ... και δεν θα με πεισεις οτι ειμαι... Και φανταζομαι ουτε αλλοι ειναι... και οσοι ξερουν (και βλεπουν δηλαδη) να διαβαζουν ας δουνε το "μικροελεγκτη" σου σε συγκριση με το pinout αυτου... 

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/pip/74HC4059.html 
αλλα και το γενικοτερο με αυτο...

ΥΓ (BFR96 και οχι 90 αφου ειναι εντελως αλλο τρανζιστορ ακομα και στο case...) 
καλο βραδυ... 
Εγω θα παω να παρω το σκυλακι οδηγο του τυφλου...  :P

----------


## amiga

ΛΕΜΕ PAUSE
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ TO IC ΕΙΝΑΙ CONTROLER

Εκτός αν αρπάζεσαι επειδή στην σελίδα σου διαφημίζεις πομπούς… http://www.geocities.com/fm1063radio/FMpll1.html
Και στο link "Μy transmitters"…?  και αυτός κάπως έτσι αρπαζόταν...

ΥΓ1 τα BFR 90 kai 96 είναι ίδια μόνο που το 90 είναι έχει 0.4 db μεγαλύτερο κέρδος
ΥΓ2 και δεν σου πα ότι το συγκεκριμένο IC είναι ο controller και δεν έχεις δει την πλακέτα πανω-κάτω για να ξέρεις αν υπάρχουν και άλλα smd

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε fmradio μηπως εχεις το σχεδιο απο το pll  με το 4059 που εχεις βαλει για δειγμα???

----------


## amiga

Πάρτο απο δώ φίλε http://members.tripod.com/~AMN92/PLL_Exc.HTM

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν είναι "βελτιωμένη" ή όχι έκδοση του CDM, δεν μας αφορά αυτό μην "αρπάζεστε"   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

> ΛΕΜΕ PAUSE
> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ TO IC ΕΙΝΑΙ CONTROLER
> 
> Εκτός αν αρπάζεσαι επειδή στην σελίδα σου διαφημίζεις πομπούς… http://www.geocities.com/fm1063radio/FMpll1.html
> Και στο link "Μy transmitters"…?  και αυτός κάπως έτσι αρπαζόταν...
> 
> ΥΓ1 τα BFR 90 kai 96 είναι ίδια μόνο που το 90 είναι έχει 0.4 db μεγαλύτερο κέρδος
> ΥΓ2 και δεν σου πα ότι το συγκεκριμένο IC είναι ο controller και δεν έχεις δει την πλακέτα πανω-κάτω για να ξέρεις αν υπάρχουν και άλλα smd



Δεν τσακωνομαστε (μαλλον), αλλα σιγουρα δεν δεχομαι να με βγαλεις τυφλο... για κατι τοσο οφθαλμοφανες... 
Ειναι μαλιστα αξιοσημειωτο πως απο εκει που ελεγες *"Και κατά δεύτερον πέτυχες μόνο το 4046 , το BFR90 και το 2Ν4427"* ξαφνικα δεν αρνεισαι οτι ειναι το 4059 αυτο που λεω... (ή αφηνες να εννοηθει?) για μικροελεγκτη... 
και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και για τα αλλα (ποια εμειναν αληθεια εντελει?) το ιδιο ισχυει... 
Το BFR90 με 25mA Ic δεν εχει σιγουρα καμμια σχεση με το BFR96 με 75mA Ic (ή και 100mA στο S μοντελο) στην ισχυ εξοδου του... βλεπεις δεν ειναι το παν η ενισχυση σε db... μονο για ενα τρανζιστορ... παιζουν και αλλα πραγματα ρολο... 
Αλλα αυτα μαλλον ειναι "ψιλα" γραμματα κατ'εσε.. 
ΥΓ2... Αντε τραβα και μια φωτογραφια απο κατω να δουμε τον "πεντιουμ"... 

Εχω αναφερει ευθαρσως (σε αντιθεση με αλλους που δεν λενε ευθαρσως που βασιζεται το σχεδιο που φτιαξαν...) οτι γνωριζω τον Σωτηρη ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ... και μαλιστα περισσοτερο απο 15 χρονια... οταν δουλευαμε μαζι (σε ΡΣ Αθηνας)...  Δηλαδη για να το καταλαβεις... οπως θα γνωριζες και εσυ καποιο ατομο, που θα εχεται φτιαξει πανω απο δεκα επαγγελματικους σταθμους μεσα σε δεκα χρονια, απο στουντιο μεχρι κεραιας... Αυτος μαλιστα μου ειχε "δειξει" το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ. Πριν την κανει για λογους που αν δεν θυμασαι ειχαν να κανουν με καποιον "moderator" και την συμπεριφορα καποιον εδω γενικοτερα...  
Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει κανα προβλημα με αυτο... Να ζητησετε να βαλουν οι υπευθυνοι ενα banner που θα λεει: 
"Ξερετε - ή γνωριζετε εστω? τον Σωτηρη Pdmtr, μην τολμησετε και μπειτε εδω..." 

Τι βγαζεται τιποτα 'καντηλες" οταν καποιος σας "βγαζει" χυμα κατι μπροστα στους αλλους? 

Επισης με γνωσεις και σχεδια αλλονων να κανουμε τους σπουδαιους δεν ειναι καλο πραγμα... αλλα παλι Ελληνες ειμαστε! Λεμε οτι το "ωραιο σπιτι που βλεπεται το φτιαξα εγω με τα χερακια μου" και ας ειναι του αρχιτεκτονα γειτονα μας (στην καλυτερη)... 

Αυτα και καλημερα... 
ΥΓ να προσεχεις τον Pentium :P  στο κατω μερος της πλακεττας μην καει απο την πολλη RF...

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τι σημαίνει το ECL lever?
Tι σημαίνει το LPF?

----------


## leosedf

LPF=Low Pass Filter νομίζω

----------

> Τι σημαίνει το ECL lever?
> Tι σημαίνει το LPF?



Δεν ειναι LEVER (μοχλος) αλλα LEVEL (επιπεδο- σταθμη)... 
Πολυ ευστοχη η ερωτηση... βεβαια κανονικα επρεπε να απαντησει ο σχεδιαστης του κυκλωματος που μαλλον πρεπει να γνωριζει γιατι εβαλε εκει καπου ενα τρανζιστορ... Εν πασει περιπτωση... Emitter Coupled Logic (ECL) Level... Τα ECL ειναι σειρα ολοκληρωμενων (ως επι το πλειστον υψηλων συχνοτητων) που στην εξοδο τους εχουν οδηγηση απο εκμπομπο τρανζιστορ. Ετσι το λογικο επιπεδο 1 δεν ειναι δυνατον να οδηγηση απ'ευθειας αλλες σειρες (οπως TTL, CMOS) και για αυτο χρησιμοποιουμε 'μετατροπεις σταθμης επιπεδου 1". Αυτοι ειναι κατα 99% ενα τρανζιστορ και δυο αντιστασεις... 

LPF Low Pass Filter...  οπως ειπε σωστα ο leosedf

----------


## gsmaster

*Αγαπητέ fmradio*

Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις τον Σωτήρη, και τι σχέσεις έχετε, αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα. 

Ο amiga έχει κάνει μια καλή βελτίωση μιας κατασκευής (μόνος σου το είπες). Μπορεί να μοιάζει σε πολλά σημεία, με κάποιο άλλο. Δεν είναι όμως εύκολο να φτιάξεις κάτι απο την αρχή, δεν είναι εύκολο να ξανα-ανακαλύψεις τον τροχό. Το που είναι ίδιο και που διαφορετικό δεν είναι κάτι που το κρίνω άξιο ανάλυσης, πόσο μάλλον μόνο απο μια φωτογραφία που δεν φαίνονται και πολλά. 

Επίσης θα μπορούσες να μήν είσαι τόσο ειρωνικός απέναντι σε άτομα που δεν ξέρεις, και δεν έχεις δεί ποτέ, και δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρσβληθούν ή όχι. Η γνώμη σου είναι δεκτή αλλά όχι με ειρωνικό τρόπο.

----------

> *Αγαπητέ fmradio*
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις τον Σωτήρη, και τι σχέσεις έχετε, αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα. 
> 
> Ο amiga έχει κάνει μια καλή βελτίωση μιας κατασκευής (μόνος σου το είπες). Μπορεί να μοιάζει σε πολλά σημεία, με κάποιο άλλο. Δεν είναι όμως εύκολο να φτιάξεις κάτι απο την αρχή, δεν είναι εύκολο να ξανα-ανακαλύψεις τον τροχό. Το που είναι ίδιο και που διαφορετικό δεν είναι κάτι που το κρίνω άξιο ανάλυσης, πόσο μάλλον μόνο απο μια φωτογραφία που δεν φαίνονται και πολλά. 
> 
> Επίσης θα μπορούσες να μήν είσαι τόσο ειρωνικός απέναντι σε άτομα που δεν ξέρεις, και δεν έχεις δεί ποτέ, και δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρσβληθούν ή όχι. Η γνώμη σου είναι δεκτή αλλά όχι με ειρωνικό τρόπο.



*Αγαπητε gsmaster* 

Το θεμα με το ποιον γνωριζει ο καθενας τεθηκε απο αλλον και οχι εμενα... Αρα μαλλον θα ηταν καλυτερα να απευθυνεις το λογο σου ως προς αυτο αλλου... Και οντως ειναι προσωπικο θεμα ποιος γνωριζει ποιον... εξηγησε το λοιπον σε οποιον το εθεσε... καλυτερα! 

Για το συγκεκριμενο PLL ειπα ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ οτι ειναι μια ΚΑΛΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ... Και αυτο ειναι ΑΚΡΩΣ θετικο  :Exclamation:   Αλλωστε επικροτω το οτι καποιος ασχοληθηκε για να βελτιωση (και μαλιστα ιδιαιτερα σε σχεση με το κυκλωμα της διαμορφωσης του) το συγκεκριμενο PLL, πραγμα που θα επρεπε να εχει χρονια τωρα κανει ο κατασκευαστης του... 

Δεν ειρωνευομαι κανεναν, ιδιαιτερα οταν αυτος "προσβαλλει εμενα ενω δεν με ξερει, δεν με εχει δει ποτε..." με το να επιχειρει να με βγαλει ΤΥΦΛΟ... και απλα εγω του δειχνω με δεδομενα (ή μηπως το αμφισβητεις αυτο?) οτι ισχυουν οτι λεω... 
Και μαλιστα δεν προσβαλει μονο εμενα αυτο, αλλα και οποιονδηποτε αλλο μπορει να βλεπει και εχει την δυνατοτητα να καταλαβει ποιος ειναι πχ ο ταλαντωτης, το σταδιο ενισχυσεως, το φιλτρο εξοδου, ο προγραμματιζομενος διαιρετης ή ο μικροελεγκτης... κλπ... 
Τωρα αν καποιος προσβαλλεται οταν καποιος του πει οτι αυτο που μας δειχνεις ειναι παρα πολυ καλα κατασκευασμενο και μπραβο σου, ομως δεν εφτιαξες μια Πορσε οπως λες, αλλα βελτιωσες αξιολογα ενα Φιατ... (πραγμα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΚΟ, και μαλιστα ισως ιδιαιτερα ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟ, αλλα να ξερουμε και τι λεμε...) τοτε λυπαμαι αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο μου... 

ΥΓ και αν ειχα να διαλεξω μεταξυ αυτου του PLL και του "πρωτοτυπου" του σιγουρα αρχικα (αφου δεν εχω μετρησεις του σε οργανα) θα επελεγα αυτο... εστω και για την καλυτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης του οπως φαινεται ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ απο την φωτογραφια...

----------


## gsmaster

Το θέμα έληξε. 
Πολύ εκτός θέματος βγήκαμε, μην πάμε για λουκέτο...

----------


## general@fm96

ΚΑΛΙΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ 4427 Κ ΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΟ BFR96S ΣΤΑ 13,8V ΣΕ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 50ΩΜ ΜΟΘ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ 200mwΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ 1W ΜΕ ΤΟ 4427

----------


## maouna

μηπως εχει προβλημα ποιο πριν απο το 2Ν4427?

----------


## ^Active^

Που το ξεθαψες παλι αυτο το θεμα  :Biggrin:  Λογικα μετα απο 4 χρονια καποια ακρη θα εχει βγαλει η θα το εχει πεταξει

----------


## maouna

επιτηδες γιατι μαρεσουν τα RF... :Biggrin:

----------


## ^Active^

Και εμενα μου αρεσουν και τα μονα θεματα που κοιταζω απο το site ειναι αυτα  :Very Happy:

----------


## maouna

τωρα ψαχνω να βρω κανα σχεδιο 1 watt με το 2Ν3553  που μ εχι περισεψει απο μια παλιοτερη κατασκευη.θα δούμε...

----------


## maouna

> ΚΑΛΙΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ 4427 Κ ΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΟ BFR96S ΣΤΑ 13,8V ΣΕ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 50ΩΜ ΜΟΘ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ 200mwΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ 1W ΜΕ ΤΟ 4427



το εχω πάθει και γω και δεν ξερω γιατι...

----------


## lazarost

MRF 237 ........οτι καλυτερο για μεχρι και 4 Watt.

----------


## maouna

ποσα ευρω κανει αυτο?

----------


## lazarost

Αυτο εχει γυρω στα 20-25 ευρω.......αν καποιος θελει εχω μερικα.
Για το θεμα τις τιμης το συζηταμε.......

----------


## SRF

> Αυτο εχει γυρω *στα 20-25 ευρω*.......αν καποιος θελει εχω μερικα.
> Για το θεμα τις τιμης το συζηταμε.......



Έλα Αλέκο... Πόσοοοοο???? Ήρεμα με τις τιμές!!! Σιγά το 237 μην έχει 25 γιούρια... Ήδη είναι ακριβό λόγο μη παραγωγής του αλλά όχι και έτσι!!! Αν είναι τόσο πάρε ένα φετ Mitsubishi RD06HVF1 να βγάλεις και 6 Βαττ αντί 3 στο ένα τέταρτο των 25 Ευρώ!!!

----------


## lazarost

> Έλα Αλέκο... Πόσοοοοο???? Ήρεμα με τις τιμές!!! Σιγά το 237 μην έχει 25 γιούρια... Ήδη είναι ακριβό λόγο μη παραγωγής του αλλά όχι και έτσι!!! Αν είναι τόσο πάρε ένα φετ Mitsubishi RD06HVF1 να βγάλεις και 6 Βαττ αντί 3 στο ένα τέταρτο των 25 Ευρώ!!!



Ελα ρε......μονο τοσο εχουν ????
Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το ειχα ψαξει και πολυ γιατι ειχα δει κατι τιμες μαζι με μεταφορικα να βγαινει σε τετοια τιμη και για αυτο το ειπα.
Χιλια συγνωμη για το λαθος μου.

----------


## maouna

> Αυτο εχει γυρω *στα 20-25 ευρω*.......αν καποιος θελει εχω μερικα.
> Για το θεμα τις τιμης το συζηταμε.......



τώρα ετοιμάζω το τσεκ..δε πα να τα φαω σουβλάκια καλύτερα...





> Έλα Αλέκο... Πόσοοοοο???? Ήρεμα με τις τιμές!!! Σιγά το 237 μην έχει 25 γιούρια... Ήδη είναι ακριβό λόγο μη παραγωγής του αλλά όχι και έτσι!!! Αν είναι τόσο πάρε ένα φετ Mitsubishi RD06HVF1 να βγάλεις και 6 Βαττ αντί 3 στο ένα τέταρτο των 25 Ευρώ!!!



για φετ μπορει σε καμια κατασκευη στο μέλλον.τωρα θα αρκεστω στα 2Ν3553,2SC1971 που τα εχω είδη.

----------


## maouna

> Ελα ρε......μονο τοσο εχουν ????
> Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το ειχα ψαξει και πολυ γιατι ειχα δει κατι τιμες μαζι με μεταφορικα να βγαινει σε τετοια τιμη και για αυτο το ειπα.
> Χιλια συγνωμη για το λαθος μου.



αν τα εχεισ απο τα γνησια τα παλιά,τοτε μαλλον ήταν ακριβά εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## SRF

> για φετ μπορει σε καμια κατασκευη στο μέλλον.τωρα θα αρκεστω στα 2Ν3553,2SC1971 που τα εχω είδη.



φτιάξε τότε αυτό και πάρε 1 βαττ στα 13.8Βολτ ή 1.3 στα 15Βολτ. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31320

----------

TSAKALI (25-04-12)

----------


## maouna

*SRF* ευχαριστώ πολύ. αυτη τη στιγμή παλεύω να καταφέρω να πάρω 1 watt απο το VCO  του *tzitzikas 

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35970

Στο ταλαντωτη έχω BF199 και σταθεροποιητή 9V,δεύτερο στάδιο BFR96 και τρίτο στάδιο 2Ν3553 ,και τα 2 στα 12V. Ταλαντώνει μια χαρα σε όλη την μπάντα των FM.μετα το BFR96 παίρνω 60mwatt σε 50Ω dummy load. όταν βάζω και το 2Ν3553 δεν παιρνω ουτε 100mWatt στην έξοδο... Βέβαια προσπαθω να σχεδιάσω άλλο φίλτρο γιατι το δικό του που του είχε ο *tzitzikas* δεν νομιζω ότι είναι σωστο οποτε μπορει εκει να κανω καποιο λάθος ή να φταιει το οτι το 2N3553 θελει μεγαλύτερη τάση....

Το σχεδιο σου φαινεται πολυ σωστό.εχω κάποιες απορίες.
1)C21,C7 ποιος είναι ο ρόλος τους?
2)R7,C8,RFC3 ποιος είναι ο ρόλος τους?

----------


## lazarost

> αν τα εχεισ απο τα γνησια τα παλιά,τοτε μαλλον ήταν ακριβά εκείνη την εποχή.



Πανο ειναι original MOTOROLA και με τη βουλα (Μ).
Τα ειχα απο παλια που ειχα φτιαξει ενα ταλαντωτη FM του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.
Μια φωτο του οσο καλα μπορει να φανη !!!
Να σου πω και την αληθεια σκεφτομαι καποια στιγμη να τον φτιαξω και παλι αυτον τον ταλαντωτη......

----------


## maouna

με αυτό το τρανσίστορ ήταν και ενας άλλος ταλαντωτης οlλανδικος ο stentor 5 watt

----------


## SRF

> [B]
> Το σχεδιο σου φαινεται πολυ σωστό.εχω κάποιες απορίες.
> 1)C21,C7 ποιος είναι ο ρόλος τους?
> 2)R7,C8,RFC3 ποιος είναι ο ρόλος τους?



1. βοηθούν στην προσαρμογή της εισόδου του κάθε σταδίου. 
2. Δημιουργούν μια επανατροφοδότηση για να πετύχουμε μικρότερη διακύμανση του κέρδους στα όρια λειτουργείας. Χάνεις λίγο ενίσχυση μεν αλλά κερδίζεις εξισσορόπηση της ενίσχυσης από άκρο σε άκρο, σε μη συντονισμένους ενισχυτές!

----------


## maouna

αν ξέρεισ πως υπολογίζονται ,ειδικα οι C21,C7 ,μου λες.

----------


## SRF

Πάμε στα εγχειρίδια των συγκεκριμένων τρανζίστορ και βρίσκουμε την εμπέδηση εισόδου που έχουν στις συχνότητες ενδιαφέροντος. Από εκεί και μετά είναι διαδικασία. 
Πάντως για αυτό που θέλεις μια χαρά είναι με αυτές τις τιμές...

----------


## TSAKALI

maouna "αυτη τη στιγμή παλεύω να καταφέρω να πάρω 1 watt απο το VCO  του *tzitzika"*

Πιστευω οτι το bfr96S ειναι αρκετο για να βγαλει 1W μονο του στα FM (σε ταξη C) αν οδηγηθει απο
ενα bfr91a.

----------


## maouna

Για 1 watt δεν ξέρω ισως ζεσταινεται σε ταξη C.

----------


## SRF

> maouna "αυτη τη στιγμή παλεύω να καταφέρω να πάρω 1 watt απο το VCO  του *tzitzika"*
> 
> Πιστευω οτι το bfr96S ειναι αρκετο για να βγαλει 1W μονο του στα FM (σε ταξη C) αν οδηγηθει απο
> ενα bfr91a.



Για 1W μονο του στα FM δεν το βλέπω... αλλά ας δεχτούμε ότι θα μπορούσε να δώσει έστω τα μισά με έναν καλό σχεδιασμό & κατασκευή! Στα 12 με 100 μιλλιαμπερ ρεύμα συλλέκτη και έστω με 60% απόδοση κυκλώματος στο σύνολό του, θα έδινε ~700 μιλλιΒαττ. Βέβαια στα 100 μιλλιαμπέρ θα το δουλεύεις λιγάκι στο ζόρι του, αλλά έστω... 
Γενικά θεωρώ ότι για να δουλεύει άνετα σε 24ώρη λειτουργία δεν πρέπει να δουλέψει για να βγάλει πάνω από 350 μιλλιβάττ, με μια θεωρητικά καλή απόδοση!

----------


## maouna

SRF αναφερεσε σε τάξη ΑΒ σε τάξη C θα είχε μεγαλύτερη αποδοση και δεν χρειάζεται πόλωση.

----------


## TSAKALI

Σε δικια μου κατασκευη , εβγαλε περιπου 1 βαττ, λεω περιπου, γιατι δεν εκανα μετρηση, αλλα συγκριση.
Βεβαια η κατασκευη δεν ηταν ευρειας ζωνης , αλλα ειχε φιλτρο band-pass στην εισοδο.
Μιλαω παντα για το bfr96s της philips και οχι για το bfr96t, το κελυφος εννοειται οτι ακουμπουσε στην
κατω μεταλλικη επιφανεια, και υπηρχαν θωρακισεις για τυχον αυτοταλαντωσεις.
Δεν θα εκανα αναφορα καν, γιατι οντως ειναι λιγο παρατραβηγμενο, αλλα σε σηζητηση που ειχα με 
φιλο, μου ειπε οτι εφτιαξε πομπο τηλεμετριας στους 450mhz 1watt με το bfr96s , για επαφη απο Πηλιο-
Μυτηλινη (σεισμολογικο).
Γενικα ειναι ενα πολυ καλο τρανζιστορ για χρηση στα VHF-FM, αρκει να γινει προσεκτικη κατασκευη και να 
μην αυτοταλαντωσει.

----------


## maouna

τι σχεδιασμός πρεπει να ακολουθειτε ωστε να μην αυτοταλαντωνει?ενασ που ξερω είναι να μειώσουμε το κέρδος του στις χαμηλές συχνότητες επειδη ειναι μεγάλο

----------


## kaigamo

> τι σχεδιασμός πρεπει να ακολουθειτε ωστε να μην αυτοταλαντωνει?ενασ που ξερω είναι να μειώσουμε το κέρδος του στις χαμηλές συχνότητες επειδη ειναι μεγάλο



Μεγάλη προσοχή σε παρασιτικές χωρητικότητες (μεταξύ συλλέκτη και βάσης) και αυτεπαγωγές,
 πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις στις γειώσεις από τον εκπομπό, όσο το δυνατόν κοντύτερα ποδαράκια πυκνωτών,
να μην δημιουργούμε βρόγχους γειώσεων, κλπ...

----------


## ReFas

> maouna "αυτη τη στιγμή παλεύω να καταφέρω να πάρω 1 watt απο το VCO  του *tzitzika"*
> 
> Πιστευω οτι το bfr96S ειναι αρκετο για να βγαλει 1W μονο του στα FM (σε ταξη C) αν οδηγηθει απο
> ενα bfr91a.



Το 1981 η Philips ειχε εκδόσει ενα ραπορτο που έδινε σαν μαχ. τα 500mW στα 10V.
Εδινε και 17db ενίσχυση που μεταφράζεται σε περίπου 10mW οδήγηση.
bfr96s-1.jpg
bfr96s-2.jpg

----------

maouna (15-04-12), 

SRF (08-04-12)

----------


## maouna

οι εμπεδήσεις εισσοδου λαμ΄βανοντε υποψην κατατην προσαρμογη μόνο σε ταξη c η και σε ταξη ΑΒ?

----------


## ReFas

Οι τιμές που βλέπεις στο data κάποιου τρανσιτορ αφορούν συγκεκριμένη λειτουργεία και κύκλωμα.
Στη περίπτωση της Philips είναι σε τάξη Β (όπως έγραφε η Philips ενώ άλλες εταιρίες έγραφαν τάξη C)

----------

SRF (16-04-12)

----------


## maouna

*SRF* μήπως έχεισ κανα σχέδιο για broadband ενισχυτη με το 2Ν6083?

----------

